

Product targeted at startups - feedback needed - fvisor

We are thinking about developing a product that a startup business would use to organize their official documents: corporate documents, contracts, employment documents, tax documents, etc. It wouldn't provide these document forms to you, just help you organize them and get a basic level of guidance as to when particular documents are needed.<p>It would include intuitive compliance tools, such as helping a user understand when particular documents are advisable and when they are not, monitor legal compliance procedures, and contain a minute book and cap table. It would also include productivity tools, such as board and shareholder notification tools, collaboration tools such as version control and electronic signatures, and similar options.<p>We're looking for feedback. Is this something you would find helpful? Would you pay for it?
======
verelo
Personally i dont think there is a market here. Startups do not have money,
period.

Startups use tools like dropbox and google docs for storing documents today.
Unless you can be a magnitude of 10 to 100x better (not just a little better),
dont waste your time.

If you dont want to take this feedback, i suggest you find the simplest
experiment you can run (no code involved) to test this out.

~~~
fvisor
Thanks! Yes, we'll be testing it extensively, and your feedback is very
helpful.

The idea is not to replace cloud storage solutions, but to create a
complimentary guide to managing your documents and other legal workflows. In
other words, it's not a storage tool, but a productivity and monitoring tool.
It's designed to help cut down on both legal expenses and internal time
devoted to legal compliance.

When you start a business, would you use such a tool if it were free? When
your business got bigger and you have a larger volume of documents to manage,
would you pay for premium services?

